# معطر الجسم



## فلوباتير (22 مايو 2011)

مساء الخير
معلش ارجو افادتى بطريقة تصنيع معطر الجسم
البدى لوشن
واماكن الخامات
مع خالص شكرى لتعبكم​


----------

